
What Google isn't telling us about its AI demo - robg
https://www.axios.com/google-ai-demo-questions-9a57afad-9854-41da-b6e2-5e55b619283e.html
======
djrogers
This is just... Odd. There's not enough to say categorically that Sundar
Pichai lied onstage, but it seems that if he didn't these questions could be
cleared up _very_ easily - and they haven't...

